# Stellt euch das mal vor...



## moonlive (28. Juni 2019)

gaming 4 ever

Realistisch? - Nein.

Hi, mich vorzustellen wird schwer und kompliziert. Meine Therapeuten haben an mir versagt und mich am ende mitfühlend und verzweifelt gefragt: Wärst du denn lieber tod?
Deswegen lassen wir mal den ganzen Soulstrip,  bitte weg.
Viel mehr wollte ich hier fragen:
Ist es Realistisch mit Gaming, E-Sport, Twitch, Instagramm, YT sich zu finanzieren und so auch realisieren?
Ich bräuchte nämlich dafür "Argumente". Mein nahes Umfeld, macht sich nämlich mit meinem "vorhaben" und Ziele sorgen.
Weil mein einzig _wahres_ Argument:
*NRL* -_ no real life
_Ist in wirklichkeit nicht gerne gesehen.
Ich kenne irgendwie keine Twitcher, Gamer o.ä. die nach dem Motte: play every day, leben.
Irgendwann sind sie dann doch Off-Steam. -no reason-
Ich würde mich sehr gerne im Gaming Bereich verwirklichen.
Es ist meine Leidenschaft. Von ganzem Herzen.

Und natürlich mache ich auch gerne was dafür damit ich dies reallife-game lange genug mitspielen kann sprich: ausreichend Sport, eine Gesunde Ernährung und Soziale Kontakte.

 In welchen Foren könnte ich mir info's über so einen "Karriereweg" einhohlen?
Kennt ihr Ansprechpartner, Manager, Sponsoren, Vereine oder sonstiges? 
Oder wie könnte ich ein Studio bekommen, und es dann auch offiziell (mit gaming, entertaining & art) zu finanzieren. Das sind meine Sorgen.
Ich würde die Sache gerne realistisch gestalten und vorallem langfristig machen. Wo und bei wem kann ich das tun?






Das war's dann mit meiner Vorstellung.
------------------------------------------------


_darüber hinaus..._
Wenn ihr lieber mit mir trollen wollt: Stellt euch das mal vor...
Ich war bei PC-FreaX Computerhardware Forum angemeldet, deswegen schreib ich hier mit meinem moonlive Account, habe im Bereich e-sportForum,professionell GamingForum nichts gefunden.
Es war der schnellste und einfachste Weg hier zu Fragen. Deswegen  antwortet mir doch. lieb- und ernstgemeinde ratschläge helfen bei mir  wahrscheinlich wenig weiter.
Was ich noch schreiben wollte: Stellt euch mal vor ich gewinne in der ESL! Voll Langweilig. Da würde ich Abends doch lieber noch ne Runde Torchlight spielen wollen. Sorry Riotgames. Aber sogut spiel ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2019)

Hmmm.
Die paar Schnäuze hier mögen ihre Macken haben. Aber genug realistisch, Dich von diesem Vorhaben abzubringen.
Früher wurde man berühmt, weil man was leistete heute will man berühmt werden... Tja?

Grade ein schönen Interview mit Franz Tost gelesen :
Junge Fahrer sollen sich auf das Fahren konzentrieren, nicht aufs Geld/Sponsoren. Wer sich aufs Fahren konzentriert, fährt besser. Und wenn man gut genug ist, kommt der Rest von selbst.
Ich denke, das passt in jeder Sparte.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

So sieht es aus. diejenigen die mit Gaming, E-Sport und Streaming ihren Lebensunterhalt sicher bestreiten können sind im Vergleich zu den Gamern im Promillebereich.

Man muß für E-Sport beim Gaming überdurchschnittlich gut sein (COD auf Hard durchzucken kann jeder), man braucht auch Glück, bei E-Sport einen Verein. Und konzentriere Dich auf 1, wenn überhaupt maximal 2 Spiele (das 2. sollte dann aber Nr. 1 extrem ähnlich sein vom Spielstil her) und das/die Spiele sollten Dir sehr bis besser gesagt extrem gut liegen und fokussiere Dich ausschließlich auf diese/n. Dies sollten dann aber auch E-Sports-Titel sein. 

Vorwarnung: Das wird aber sehr einseitig. Aber bei mehreren Titeln verzettelst Du Dich. Es gilt im Idealfall bei 1 Titel immer weiter an den eigenen Fähigkeiten zu feilen, Fehler zu erkennen und zu eliminieren, Reaktionszeiten und Reflexe zu verbessern. Ebenso die Zielgenauigkeit usw. Und das über Monate und Jahre hinweg. Auch egal ob es inzwischen schon x andere Spiele gibt die Dich auch reizen würden.

Ich weiß nicht ob es Dir bewußt ist. Aber wenn Du die Sache wirklich ernsthaft angehst, wirst Du keine anderen Spiele mehr spielen können. Weil jede Minute Spielzeit in den Titel fließen sollte, bei dem Du Dich permanent verbessern mußt und auch willst. Und da gibt es keinen Endpunkt. Man verbessert sich permanent. Wenn auch nur in kleinen Schritten. Ob nun Kenntnisse der Maps und optimalen Mappunkte bei MP-Shootern, detaillierte Kenntnisse der Waffen, Gadges, Aufrüstungsoptionen, Fähigkeiten der eigenen Figur (wie schnell bewegt diese sich und wie unter welchen Bedingungen (Ausrüstung, Gelände, mit welcher Waffe wie schnell, wie lange dauert der Waffenwechsel, wie lange das nachladen bei welcher Waffe, welche Munition ist bei welchem Gegner am effektivsten etc.) usw.

Du zäumst das Pferd von der falschen Seite her auf. Konzentriere Dich rein auf das zocken, werde Mitglied in einem E-Sportverein, mache erste regionale Turniere ohne irgendwelche Preisgelder nur um selbst zu merken wo Du im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz stehst und warte die Entwicklung ab. 

Dich darauf zu fokussieren unbedingt mit Gaming Geld zu verdienen ist wirklich Blödsinn. Wenn Du merken solltest, daß Du nicht mal regional (Beispiel Kreis/Bezirk/Bundesland) mit den E-Sportlern mithalten kannst braucht Du Dir bezüglich Geld verdienen gar keine Gedanken zu machen. Die richtige Kohle fließt erst international.

Was Streaming betrifft: Du brauchst eine klare Aussprache, einen großen Wortschatz, einen individuellen und gewinnenden Stil, regelmäßig frische Ideen. Und dann mußt Du hoffen Follower zu bekommen. Wenn die Zahlen der Follower nicht regelmäßig hoch 6-stellig oder gar 7-stellig ausfallen kannst Du das mit dem Geld verdienen auch knicken. Und dann ist immer die Frage wie lange diese Phase anhält und ob Du nicht 3 Monate später wieder out bist weil ein Neuer für die User interessanter ist. 

Und auch hier gilt Konzentrieren auf das was Du tust. Nicht darauf unbedingt Kohle machen zu wollen. Und dann sehen wohin der Hase läuft. 

Nur ein Bruchteil der Youtuber, Twitterer und Co. verdient soviel daß sie oder er davon leben kann.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Juni 2019)

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, ob man hier tatsächlich etwas empfehlen sollte.  Die Frage nach deinem Alter müsste man aber schon stellen. Mit zB  Ü30  und einem  Skillset , welches eher durchschnittlich oder "nur" gut ist, wird es  wohl nix mehr mit dem Esport-Pro 
( befürchte ich)
Mit kreativen Videos zum Thema könnte man allerdings noch Erfolg haben. Ob du dafür geeignet bist, kann ich ohne weiteres nicht feststellen.

Nur als kleiner Hinweis, mit deiner NRL Strategie, *könntest* du dich mittel- oder langfristig natürlich auch richtig gegen die Wand fahren.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2019)

Wenn man den ESport ausklammert, braucht man natürlich nicht so gut in dem einzelnen Spiel zu sein und kann wieder verschiedene Spiele spielen. So könnte man zB die Idee haben, let's Plays mit so wenig Schußwaffeneinsatz und/oder Toten wie möglich zu meistern.
So ein Konzept könnte man dann nacheinander auf verschiedene Spiele ausweiten.

Sponsoren - würde ich jedenfalls schätzen - suchen sich nicht einen Anfänger aus und bauen den auf, sondern stellen fest: Aha, der Typ X hat über Y Follower/Abonennten, das wäre ganz interessant für uns. Die setzen sich wohl ins gemachte Nest der schon selbständig erfolgreichen YouTuber/ESportler.

Wichtig ist, daß DU weißt, was dir Spaß macht. Und wie weiter oben schon gesagt: ESport bedeuten, quasi nur das eine Spiel zu spielen und sämtliche Spielmechaniken bis zu den kleinsten Auswirkungen eines Perks oder einer Proc Chance zu kennen.

Nicht zu vergessen: Die Konkurrenz ist riesig. Und wer schafft es, davon soviel zu verdienen, daß er davon leben kann? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist minimal. Genauso gut kann man sich "vornehmen", einen Top Ten Hit in die Charts zu schreiben...


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Es ist auch beim Spielen Arbeit. Man muß regelmäßig und viel zocken, trainieren. Egal ob man jetzt gerade mal Lust darauf hat oder nicht. Da muß man genauso diszipliniert sein wie in jedem anderen Job. Und nicht nach dem Motto "Nöö heute keinen Bock, vielleicht zocke ich morgen." Auch wenn Dir das Spiel zum Hals heraushängt und Du viel lieber was anderes würdest zocken wollen oder gar was anderes abseits vom PC machen. Und der Punkt mit dem "zum Hals heraushängen" wird mit Sicherheit relativ schnell kommen wenn Du permanent nur das eine Spiel zockst und im MP immer wieder gefühlt die gleichen Maps kommen usw. was sich bei den zig Runden dann irgendwann durch gähnende Langeweile bemerkbar macht. Weil Du irgendwann einmal jede Map kennst, gefühlt jede Ecke wo der Gegner denn nun stehen könnte, es kommt nichts neues in dem Spiel usw. Sonst wird das aber nichts. 

Und wie bereits erwähnt (hatte ich glatt vergessen): Wenn Du bereits Ende 20 oder gar Anfang 30 bist brauchst Du gar nicht erst auf dem Sektor anzufangen. Da startest Du zu spät. Das Gros der E-Gamer ist maximal Mitte 20. Und je älter man wird desto mehr Nachteile hat man in dem Bereich. Die jüngeren wischen dann mit Dir aufgrund deren besseren Reflexen den Boden auf. Ausnahmen mag es geben, die sind aber kein Standard. Die Zeit als E-Sportler ist ziemlich begrenzt (je nach persönlichen Fähigkeiten und Entwicklungen mehr vielleicht noch als bei einem Profisportler) und in der Zeit wo man da in dem Bereich aktiv ist muß man schon extrem erfolgreich sein wenn man danach erst einmal nicht mehr arbeiten gehen will. Und wenn man irgendwann nicht mehr auf E-Sport-Level mithalten kann (sprich nichts mehr verdient) was dann ? Was folgt danach ? Angenommen Du machst den Job vielleicht insgesamt 4-5 Jahre, verdienst dabei vielleicht sogar etwas Geld aber mit Sicherheit nicht genug um bis zum Lebensende damit über die Runden zu kommen. Willst Du dann ins RL starten ? Hartz IV, Umschulungen, Berufsausbildung machen ? Oder wie stellst Du Dir Dein Leben nach dem E-Sport vor (ab vielleicht 30 Jahren?). Was ist mit dem Thema Beziehung, Familie, Kindern etc. ?

Als Youtuber hast Du eventuell auch im höheren Alter eine Chance. Aber trotzdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit damit Geld zu machen ziemlich (um nicht zu sagen extrem) gering. Vergleichbar mit dem E-Sportler. Soviele wirklich erfolgreiche Youtuber wie z.B. Pewdiepie oder wie der verstorbene TotalBisquit gab/gibt es nicht. Diese wirst Du an 1 maximal 2 Händen abzählen können. Bei der Vielzahl an Youtube-Kanälen kannst Du Dir ja mal grob die Chancen ausrechnen wie hoch diese sind dazuzugehören.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wie bereits erwähnt (hatte ich glatt vergessen): Wenn Du bereits Ende 20 oder gar Anfang 30 bist brauchst Du gar nicht erst anzufangen. Da startest Du zu spät.


Das kommt ja drauf an, *was* man denn nun genau macht: Für eine YouTube Reihe der Marke: _"Schaut mal, was es für Secrets und Easter Eggs in Spielen gibt"_, braucht man ja keine super Reaktionen.
Oder denk mal an die "Elders react" Videos - hier mal eins mit 15 Mio Aufrufen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZ8Xj_I3aNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Ich meinte mit dem Altersproblem speziell den E-Sportler.  Youtuber kann man je nachdem um was es sich dreht auch noch mit 70-80 machen wenn man geistig fit bleibt und technikaffin. Das ist mir auch klar. Da ist es nur wichtig permanent die neuen und richtigen Ideen zu haben und das ganze für die User interessant zu halten damit die Abonnenten regelmäßig zuschauen, neue dazukommen und keine abspringen.


----------



## moonlive (29. Juni 2019)

Euere Argumente kann ich untermauern. Ich kenne mich, wie ihr auch, in dieser Szene aus. Will da kein Pro- und Kontra geben.
Aber mir fehlt da was an informationen! Wie oder Wer bezahlt meine Storm&Internetgebühren & Nahrung.
Wie ist das: 
Einfach machen:Wirklich mal online gehen ein paar Monate und Jahre spielen und dann schauen was passiert.
Erfolg haben, oder nicht und trotzdem weitermachen?
Ausprobieren, z.B. Werbung machen und schauen ob es dann vielleicht besser wird.
Würde ich gerne, leider geht das nur noch nicht. Doch dazu später bei My Life
Das ist irgendwie so selbstverwirklichung auf einer Ebene wie selbstvermarktung, die meisten von euch erfolgreichen Youtubern wären sicherlich auch gute Verkäufer.
Bin ich aber nicht. Aber dafür bin ich ein aussergewöhnlicher Spieler. Langfristig ist das sowieso problematisch, kein alter Mann wird sich in einer Tuniergesellschaft behaupten können.
Deswegen interessiert es mich ja, wie "realistisch" so eine Gamingkarriere ist. (nicht auf E-sport niveuo, deshalb meinte ich: sorry Riotgames, ich bin gut, aber kein Pro.. und in ein paar Jahren dann sowieso nicht mehr.)
Gamer stay4ever, werde ich aber dennoch bleiben, weil es sicherlich noch viele weitere gute Hack&Slay generes kommen werden.


Ich habe: ...


> ...sogar etwas Geld aber mit Sicherheit nicht genug um bis zum Lebensende damit über die Runden zu kommen. Willst Du dann ins RL starten ? Hartz IV, Umschulungen, Berufsausbildung machen ? Oder wie stellst Du Dir Dein Leben nach dem E-Sport vor (ab vielleicht 30 Jahren?). Was ist mit dem Thema Beziehung, Familie, Kindern etc. ?


Probleme ja, du sagst es!
 Aber selbst Psychologen stellen mir diese Fragen, und ich kann die nicht beantworten. Und wer sonst soll mir meine Entscheidung abnehmen?
Deswegen My Life
is
No Life... ist was wahres dran.
Sicherlich gibt viele abschreckende Beispiele. Aber ich will mich hier auch nicht unbeliebt machen.
( //--EDIT: was ich mit dem Beitrag meiner erfahrung nach sicher machen werde...// aber Der Post und die 2Stunden schreibzeit waren  einfach WasteofTime. ) Deshalb lest lieber nur den Topic



> Nur als kleiner Hinweis, mit deiner NRL Strategie, *könntest* du dich mittel- oder langfristig natürlich auch richtig gegen die Wand fahren.


z.B. Genau das bin ich schon. Und es macht mir trotzdem Spass mich weiterhin an dieser Wand entlang weiterzuschrammen. Mein Wagen fährt gut, ich bin guter Laune und habe Spass daran. Tag für Tag.
Ich habe zu viel Anime geschaut als das ich jemals aufgeben könnte positiv zu bleiben.
Aber das ReaLife meint es leider anderst:
1.Ich habe seit 3-5Jahren keinen gescheites Gaming-Setup weil
2. Ich noch zuhause in einem zu kleinen Zimmer wohne und
3. Ich das gerne ändern würde.
Seit 5Jahren bin ich beim Amt gemeldet, "tragischer Fall", und seitdem auf der Suche nach einer Sozialwohnung. Von der Familie bekomm ich druck gemacht. Und hier knüpf ich dann an, _ihr_ bitte nicht weil sonst wie gesagt:
Macht mich nicht unbeliebt. Ich versuch ja mein Setup zusammenzubauen ist aber ein schwieriges Platzproblem.
Wäre halt trozdem schade wenn ich weiterhin im Hintergrund von der Webcam den Arbeitsamt (c)opyright Logo habe, oder die Überschrift "Gaming in Hotel Mama". Aber vielleicht langt es ja mit meinen geringen Bedürfnissen. NRL was soll ich da schon erwarten?
Und wie gehts dann weiter. Das sind einfach so meine RL-Sorgen.

 (soweit zu den 2 Zitaten von euch) 
Danke, war ne schöne "Chatrunde" 
...ich bau jetzt erstmal an meinem "tiefergelgtem Bettzimmer" weiter. Irgendwann läuft hier nämlich ein Rechner. Aber dafür muss ich was tun, alles minimieren sogar den Airflow:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/509654-mein-zimmer-ist-mir-zu-warm.html Dieser Thread  ist so ne Sache: mit dem beitrag #112-#114


Und falls ihr noch mehr übermich erfahren möchtet:
Ich habe eine Ausbildung und einen Führerschein. Aber mit beidem kann ich nichts mehr anfangen... Ich könnte mir einen schwerbehinderten Ausweis zulegen, wenn ich das wollte. Nur das hilft mir ja hier in dem Fall "living in Germany" auch nicht weiter.
Ich würde halt einfach gerne wieder anfangen mit zocken nur diesesmal würde ich das gerne Publishen, und das ist soleicht dahergeschrieben. Für mich ist das halt anderst als nur 24hHobby, oder 8Std.Arbeit.  Möglicherweise kann das jemand verstehen.
Aber tut euch keinen zwang an mich zu haten... Damit muss ich mich wohl als Twitcher auch anfreunden. Oder?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2019)

Keine Ahnung ob der Unsinn hier ernst gemeint ist oder nur getrollt werden soll, so oder so: ich mach den Thread zu & der TE sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht ggf. Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen möchte.


----------

